# First G0704 Chips Today



## cg 2005 (Jul 4, 2012)

Loaded the new mill on my MC lift and moved it over to the stand.







Corrected the Z.




Put two bolts in the pan to keep it from sliding.




Pushed it into place.




Bolted it down, splashed on some WD-40, completed the bearing run in and made the first chips.




X is off less than 0.001" in 6 inches.  

I am happy.  Runs smooth, but the motor gets really hot.

All in all it will surpass my present mill needs for some time........then it will knee..d to be something in the 3 phase 10+ x 50+ category.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice, when I am going to be running mine more than a couple of minutes I take the cover off the motor and let it get some air runs alot cooler that way. Get all of the cosmalite off of it and get some way oil on the ways and some grease on the lead screws. You will have alot of fun with it. Does it have the 3 bolt mod done to the head. most are comming that way now. :high5:


----------



## cg 2005 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes it has the three bolt mod, but no HP identifier on the motor.   Date of manufacture is 04/12.


----------



## rebush (Jul 4, 2012)

cg2005: Nice looking mill. Glad to see someone else uses their MC lift as a poorman's forklift. So whats the first project with the new mill? Roger


----------



## cg 2005 (Jul 4, 2012)

First project will be a continuation of the BMW parts I make on the Sherline, but with deeper cuts.  About the maximum cut I take on the Sherline is 0.0250"  doc with a rougher in Al.   I did try 0.500" doc once with the rougher when cutting a slot.  It got the job done but it was whining and slow.  I will continue to use the Sherline as a third and fourth step in the process thereby allowing each motor to cool down.

I am really pleased with the G0704.  I did nothing except clean it and that was minimal.  It is trammed to the vise good enough for me.  It appears to be less than 0.001" for the 12" X runs I made and Y is the same, less than 0.001" for the full run of almost 7".  Tomorrow I will throw on a 2 1/2" fly cutter with a 3/8" HHS bit that I will sharpen tonight.  That should give a good idea of the nod and tilt tram.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 4, 2012)

Oooooh, now I want one of them too.  They are a nice little mill and Griz has em for just about the perfect price an has great service too.  Guess I have to start saving to get one sooner or later.  I really wanted a BP, but that aint gonna happen any time in the immediate future so I better make plans for a nice fill the gap piece till I hit the lottery and buy a machine shop property and all.  Good luck with your new machine and please don't forget those pics, I for one need a visual from time to time.
Thanks!!!
Bob


----------



## Armor (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks great good deal on it.

Jeff


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 4, 2012)

If it's common for that mill to run hot maybe a cooling fan is in order. Can you mount one on the existing motor cover?


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2012)

The motor has a fan, There just isn't much room in the cover. and not enough vents. I just pull cover off. problem solved. There is nothing under the cover that needs coved up enyway.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jul 5, 2012)

kd4gij said:


> The motor has a fan, There just isn't much room in the cover. and not enough vents. I just pull cover off. problem solved. There is nothing under the cover that needs coved up enyway.



That is what I did last night.  It felt like there was an improvement.


----------



## rebush (Jul 5, 2012)

cg 2005: First project BMW parts Car or Motorcyle? If motorcycle what parts. That's why I bought my Atlas was to make jigs and fixtures to work on my Airheads. Roger


----------



## cg 2005 (Jul 5, 2012)

rebush said:


> cg 2005: First project BMW parts Car or Motorcyle? If motorcycle what parts. That's why I bought my Atlas was to make jigs and fixtures to work on my Airheads. Roger




Pretty much F650 farkles and parts that are too costly from BMW Motorad.  Many are custom from CAD drawings sent by people making conversions or RTW riders broke down in some 3rd world country.


----------



## Splat (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a sweet looking machine. It'll never look that clean again.   Good luck with it.


----------



## hey-bear (Dec 30, 2012)

I like your lift table, wish I had one.


----------

